# Recaro seat option in September



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

The UK gets it in Sept, Hopefully the US will get it then as well, since they come from the same factory.

from motoringfile.com:



> New Option:
> We are also pleased to announce the introduction of Recaro Sports Seats for the driver and front passenger as an available option on all models. These seats will only be available in Leather GRAVITY Panther Black/Grey, and will have matching rear seats. This option will also include Lumbar Support, Passenger and Driver Seat Height Adjustment, Front Seat Heating, Adjustable Thigh Support and Recaro branding.
> 
> 4FA - Recaro Sports Seats - 1,530 (UK Pounds) for all models except MINI Cooper S
> 1,350 (UK Pounds) for MINI Cooper S Hatch & Convertible


----------

